# how much material do i need for mk3 headliner?



## LuEDuB (Aug 9, 2006)

yea about how much fabric do i need to cover my mk3 gti headliner? i just plan on only doing the headliner and maybe the door panels, where the handles are?


----------



## kmcastle (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: how much material do i need for mk3 headliner? (LuEDuB)*

i've been searching around on the forums and i found these figures: 3 yards if you're just dong the headliner, 5 if you're doing headliner and pillars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yale12 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: how much material do i need for mk3 headliner? (kmcastle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkIII james (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: how much material do i need for mk3 headliner? (kmcastle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmcastle* »_i've been searching around on the forums and i found these figures: 3 yards if you're just dong the headliner, 5 if you're doing headliner and pillars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

5yards for the headliner and pillars? is there any DIY threads? ..TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: how much material do i need for mk3 headliner? (mkIII james)*

i think when me and a freind did we had 3 yards and that was more than enough. just make sure it is strchy material. ours want and we have a few wrinkles in it.
steve


----------



## mkIII james (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: how much material do i need for mk3 headliner? (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_i think when me and a freind did we had 3 yards and that was more than enough. just make sure it is strchy material. ours want and we have a few wrinkles in it.
steve

Oh really, Only 3 yrs? Did u take pictures step by step doing the headlinder or no? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

